# Coming Soon!!!



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I have three does due in February!! They are really coming along and I'm SOOO excited!!

Madeline - A few weeks ago.



















Madeline - Today


















More in a second.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Matilda - A month ago



















Matilda - Today


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Mia - A month ago


















Mia- Today


















What do you think? Any guesses on dates or number?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

twins for madaline and singles for matilda and mia


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

You know, looking at your 3 and then looking at my Potsie really has me confused. I had it totally figured out you see. Potsie would kid the end of this month. Well seeing your girls I realize Pots could easily go either date. Figures. Ha!

Looks like you'll have lots of babies coming soon! I can't wait to see what we get!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You have some colorful ones there! I agree with Stacey, but you never know. Those little buggers love to surprise us!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarah they all look good. Babies will be bouncing around in Fairview before you know it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They look great. I have some that are ready anytime also.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes yours are very colorful! Can't wait to see the color surprises that are presented here at Goatspot this year!!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say twins for all of them, looks like you'll have some pretty colorful babies


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

trob1 said:


> Sarah they all look good. Babies will be bouncing around in Fairview before you know it.


Thanks! I'm really looking forward to the babies. The daddy is a spotted tri-color!! They only bad thing is the daddy is onlyNDGA registered so the kids will be as well  Maybe thery'll make good pets for someone!


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

GSFarm said:


> Thanks! I'm really looking forward to the babies. The daddy is a spotted tri-color!! They only bad thing is the daddy is only NDGA registered so the kids will be as well  Maybe thery'll make good pets for someone!


Hi Sarah,

There are a lot more pet homes out there than show homes anyway so I'm sure you'll find GREAT homes for your NDGA kids - no problem. I bet they'll be too cute to resist. :thumb: Can't wait to see them.

Kristen


----------

